# Correct interior finish for 69/70 GTO front parking light housing?



## Herding Goats (Sep 16, 2017)

My paint guy decided to paint the interior of the front parking light housings white for a brighter, safer light. He says they were painted gray before but I cannot remember. I would prefer an original look, dare I say over safety! Any idea what the correct interior finish should be for the housing? White seems wrong from as all the pictures I have seen. Unfortunately, this is something I never really thought to take notice of on the car before. I believe '69 & '70 use the same fixture and would like to hear what finish you guys may have on your cars.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Herding Goats said:


> My paint guy decided to paint the interior of the front parking light housings white for a brighter, safer light. He says they were painted gray before but I cannot remember. I would prefer an original look, dare I say over safety! Any idea what the correct interior finish should be for the housing? White seems wrong from as all the pictures I have seen. Unfortunately, this is something I never really thought to take notice of on the car before. I believe '69 & '70 use the same fixture and would like to hear what finish you guys may have on your cars.


Not 100% sure on this, but they look to be "aluminized" to reflect light. Took a look on Ebay and the new housings were bright & shiny while the older units looked dull grey which to me would indicate oxidization of the aluminum coating. I think I would put a coat of spray chrome or a brite aluminum instead of the white.


----------



## Herding Goats (Sep 16, 2017)

Jim, Thanks, I think you nailed it. Just found an untouched one in the spare parts boxes. Based on the "patina" (rust and oxidation) and the way the socket mounts it may be one of the originals. I am working on putting my father's car back together and still discovering some of the parts he had saved. He never threw any parts away until the project was complete. Posting some pics of the housing which matches your suggestion in case anyone else finds themselves in the same predicament. I will post what I end up going with. 
Thanks again Jim!


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

*reflector*

99% sure its the silver 
I have a pair of NOS I could pull out tomorrow for a picture

but yours looks very correct

Scott


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Originals were def a silver color. Ive had quite a few replated in clear zinc.


----------



## Herding Goats (Sep 16, 2017)

Scott and Pinion Head, appreciate the additional feedback and confirmations. Scott no need to dig out the NOS ones, that would just make me jealous! Pinion, your clear zinc suggestion is enticing... I'll give this some thought and report back what where I end up. Guarantee it won't be white! Thanks again guys.


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

If your paint guy has done many street rods, he's acting out of habit as this is common to do when using original light housings in my experience. Also common when not using LEDs is using bright bulbs:

https://www.ronfrancis.com/prodinfo.asp?number=B-1077

You can't beat info on originality from _Pinion Head_ and _Jim_.


----------



## integrity6987 (May 10, 2017)

*Awesome*

What an awesome community we have here! I used to build a lot of plastic models in the 1970's now were all working on 1:1 scale! All you need is cash, time and desire to get it done right.
:grin2:


----------



## Herding Goats (Sep 16, 2017)

integrity6987 said:


> What an awesome community we have here! I used to build a lot of plastic models in the 1970's now were all working on 1:1 scale! All you need is cash, time and desire to get it done right.
> :grin2:


You aren't kidding. I never finished many of my plastic models but then again I didn't have the help of this community! 

Appreciate everyone's feedback. For the record, and for anyone else trying to figure out what to do, I ended up going with Aervoe MRO Chrome Galvanize Coating. We sprayed a few test sheets with various silver type paints and this one had a darker look to it, more like the original spare I had found. Not really a chrome look, but the paint has a zink flake to it and good reflective properties. I can see where the clear zinc plating may look even better. Perhaps another winter's project! 
Image of one attached, installed with lens and bezel. 
Thanks again everyone.


----------

